

After Nearly Claiming His Life, Ebola Lurked in a Doctor’s Eye - bvrlt
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/05/08/health/weeks-after-his-recovery-ebola-lurked-in-a-doctors-eye.html?partner=rss&emc=rss

======
acjohnson55
Wow. That's a crazy story. That sounds awful.

I never knew the inner eye was shielded from the immune system. That's pretty
interesting. I guess that explains how people can get things like persistent
amoebic infections.

